# bloodworms



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you guys use a WHOLE bloodworm on the hook or something less, like half? seriously, i hate bloodworms, when that mouth thing starts flying out..oh man...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I cut them up into thirds (depending on how long they are). $9.99 isn't chaep (Anglers). Also, if they hang off the hook too much don't white perch get at them?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Depends upon the size of the hook. I use as much will cover the hook. But I'll leave whatever is left after pulling in a fish. It's usually enough (and faster) to just fix it and cast it out it again.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't like them either so here is what I do. I take the very tip of my pliers and gently grab the very tip of the worm, then run mu hook in right below where I grab him. and just thread the thing on. I use enough worm to cover an entire 8/0 circle. until I run low on worms then I use what ever I got left. I know people are going to flame me for not liking to mess with them, them bitches are nasty


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, they're ugly dudes with those mini-claws. If I'm baiting up with them and they stick out their claws, I grab that section and hold it, then insert the hook straight in. End of story. 

As for the amount of worm to use, depends on the hook. Thirds are about right unless using Jumbos.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Whole:*

Depending on the size of the worm. But I do cover the entire 5/0 circle hook. So, if it's medium to small, whole worm goes on it.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

mmmm...yummy...



















do you let ANY of it hang off the hook, even like a 1/4 inch?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

stupidjet said:


> mmmm...yummy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> mmmm...yummy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...make it appetizing.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ok, maybe I am the exception. I jut cut an inch to 2 inches and put it on. Like someone stated, they are expensive, and in my experience the fish hit it whether it covers 1/4 of the hook or the whole hook.

I tend to use more of the bloodworm in the early spring when the only thing that will hit is a striper. Less once the spot, croaker, and perch are abundant.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That's a good point. The fish (striper) will hit a smaller piece of BW. I just like to make my chances better than the guy near me...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

^I second this. Unless I know they're hitting, I use it sparingly when just soaking bait.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Depending on the size of the worm. But I do cover the entire 5/0 circle hook. So, if it's medium to small, whole worm goes on it.


I agree but it also depends on where and when you are fishing..I rarley use bloods but in early spring I will break down and soak a few.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> I agree but it also depends on where and when you are fishing..I rarley use bloods but in early spring I will break down and soak a few.


You're right. I only do this at SPSP in the spring for them cows. Other than that, I'd use small piece no more than 1/4'' on a much smaller hook 
(1/0 owner or 2/0) for spot or croaker.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I will be out there maybe Saturday, but defintely Sunday with a friend of mine. I always wondered, why bloodworms and not herring in the spring? They hit herring in the potomac.

Hope to see a few of you guys this weekend.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*A tad bit different w/ them*



hengstthomas said:


> I agree but it also depends on where and when you are fishing..I rarley use bloods but in early spring I will break down and soak a few.


Ocean going cows in your area Tom. Personally I've seen several monstrocities landed on bloods during the spring C&R, one was dropped out of someone's drop net -  - And the other was a 38" monster w/ hella girth - she was ready to go drop her packages off and head back to open water.. 

Anyways, it seems to be stacking up to be a better spring than last year... 

Ya hear that.... 

FEESHHHH ONNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Ya better bring a bigger hook !*


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Heck ya might even need a heaver to get that thing out there whole   

Is that a Hitches worm by chance ?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Is that a Hitches worm by chance ?


Yep


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

So who's got jumbo bloodworms? I heard that Tochtermans had them? Do they still? Who else in the DC area?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Toch -*

wasn't going to have bw's until around mid April. 

Cheverly Sports off MD202W to DC should have em. Not sure how's he's sell'n em now but heard they're about medium size. So, he should have some monsters back there somewhere. 

Wally's usually has pretty decent bw's the first batch they get in but tend to get a bit slim as the year goes on.. 

I'll test that theory in the upcoming weeks..


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*What or Who*

Hitches?? Who or what is it? I am not a mind reader


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hitch & Sons Bait & Tackle Shop Rt 13 and South & Mercer Rd ... Princess Anne, MD 21653 410-621-0400 ...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Hitch & Sons Bait & Tackle Shop Rt 13 and South & Mercer Rd ... Princess Anne, MD 21653 410-621-0400 ...


This is the right number : 410-219-5887


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hitch's*

Bait and Tackle.Salisbury MD.:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's what I get for trusting google.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> wasn't going to have bw's until around mid April.
> 
> Cheverly Sports off MD202W to DC should have em. Not sure how's he's sell'n em now but heard they're about medium size. So, he should have some monsters back there somewhere.
> 
> ...


Brian, 

Where is Wally's at?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*C'mon Mil...*



Fishbreath said:


> Brian,
> 
> Where is Wally's at?


Wal-Mart... your local neighborhood Wally's...










Crack'n up..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

DUH-OH!!! Thanks Bry!!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*size*

that i put on is about an inch. i get more fishing for my $$$ unless i have my stash of bwfb handy.  then it depends which the fish like better for me to switch up.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do they sell bloodworms at all walmarts? germantown have them? are their any walmarts on 50 towards the bay?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the one in bowie carries them. they are usually pretty good. they don't get them as early in the year as the tackle shops though.

G-town wally store blows when it comes to fishing. No b-worms. Bowie has a decent fishing section.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> do they sell bloodworms at all walmarts? germantown have them? are their any walmarts on 50 towards the bay?


The Germantown one does not carry bloodworms.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Bowie -*

As H-MD says, the Wally's in Bowie has pretty decent bloods when they get their first shipment in. Also, if you just 'HAPPEN' to head down towards the PAX river area stop by the Wally's just before RT230 (I believe it's the P.Frederick Wally's) they also have pretty decent bw's and they sell em for $7.85 a dozen. Whew.. that's all most $3 buck savings...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> As H-MD says, the Wally's in Bowie has pretty decent bloods when they get their first shipment in. Also, if you just 'HAPPEN' to head down towards the PAX river area stop by the Wally's just before RT230 (I believe it's the P.Frederick Wally's) they also have pretty decent bw's and they sell em for $7.85 a dozen. Whew.. that's all most $3 buck savings...


isnt that where we got the fat ones last year heading to solomons? :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Correct again...*



MANDINGO said:


> isnt that where we got the fat ones last year heading to solomons? :fishing:


Grashopper... LOL


----------

